# Blue Tongue Lager



## Lager Lad (14/3/06)

Hi All,

Has anyone attempted to make a replica of Blue Tongue Lager using a Kit and adjuncts,if so I'd love to have the recipe?

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (14/3/06)

Give the Coopers Heritage Lager (from their premium selection) a go with an extra 20gms saaz thrown in primary too. Make it with W34/70 in the fridge and its bloody nice! Very close to what you are after.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lager Lad (14/3/06)

Thanks Steve, sounds good, I'll give it a try.


----------



## MVZOOM (14/3/06)

That's a yummy beer. Might try this as my first 'fridged' lager. What temp should it ferment at?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Steve (14/3/06)

I had it at 24 hours at room temp to make sure the yeast was off an running and then put in fridge at approx 12 degrees. Stayed in there for 10 days, took it out for a diacetyl rest for 48 hours, racked to secondary, put back in fridge to cold condition at 2 degrees for two weeks, brought back out for 48 hrs to get back to room temp, bulk primed and bottled. Easy as and a great quaffer on a hot summers day.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (14/3/06)

FYI:

http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view.php?id=21

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jazzafish (14/3/06)

> Bluetongue Premium Lager is made with 20 percent cane sugar, bittered with Pride of Ringwood hops and late-hopped with Hersbrucker. Its not a big, complex, malty palate, Peachey says. We want ours to be drinkable with a medium bitterness, in the style of an Australian premium lager like Cascade or Hahn.



From:http://www.realbeer.com.au/alefiles/beer_writers/willie_simpson/article_2004_10_8_4833.php



> Give the Coopers Heritage Lager (from their premium selection) a go with an extra 20gms saaz thrown in primary too. Make it with W34/70 in the fridge and its bloody nice! Very close to what you are after.



Probally be better with Hersbrucker hops to be closer


----------



## wessmith (14/3/06)

Have you tried the Bluetongue Pilsener??

Wes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/3/06)

BlueTongue Pilsner is actually rather good, I got a free case from m wine club, as did my old man, and we both liked it

Was having a discussion with one of the boys at Potters Brewery at Cesnock, and he told me that even Blue Tongues brewer aggrees that the lager is shit, but the marketing worked VERY well


But the 6 pack I bought at Kurri Kurri on the way home from the vinyards was even better..... :chug:


----------



## Manufacturelink (21/1/10)

Gave this recipe a crack last winter using the following recipe I found on this forum I think:

"Blue Tongue Lager

1x can of coopers heritage lager
1 x brew booster,or make your own,comprising 500 gms(light) DME and 500 gms dextrose .
15 grams Hersbrucker hops.
Saf 34/70 lager yeast. (or SAF lager yeast - see notes below).

Dissolve half brew booster into 3/4 litres water,bring to simmer and add hops and boil slowly for 15 mins,take off flame.dissolve remaining booster and can into hot water and add to fermenter and top up to 20 odd litres.

Rehydrate and pitch 34/70 and allow to start fermenting @ 20c.
Place in fridge or cooler and ferment @ 9/12 c( temp is most important)

After primary ferm is over (2 weeks maybe) rack into a cube and refrigerate for 2 weeks minimum.bring back to room temp and bottle or transfer to a keg.

The yeast and correct ferm temp is the key to this brew."

My Notes:

My local home brew superstore didn't have the SAF 34/70 yeast so I used SAF lager yeast. I don't have a beer fridge capable to holding the racking cube, so cube was kep outside for 2 weeks during a cold snap.

The second batch I brewed was the same except the temp outside was heating up and I couldn't maintain the temp under 10 degrees.

Both batches came out brilliantly and is a hell of a nice drop on a summer day. Nice bitter beer but still very smooth and slight fruityness. A pretty good clone of the real thing.


----------

